# придется в магазин под дождь



## Melikhovo

I needed to translate this phrase and was skeptical on my translation, If anyone has any corrections/suggestions that would be great.

"Now I'll have to go to the store in the rain".
"теперь придется в магазин под дождь"?  
I am unsure if придется conjugates and whether or not you would say *я* придется or omit the я?

Thanks


----------



## Sobakus

Your translation is correct, however it can't possibly be я придётся, if a verb is in third person and the actant is first person, it's an impersonal construction using *мне*. In this case *мне* is usually omitted.


----------



## Melikhovo

Oh I see, thank you. 
Just out of curiosity, could a possible variant be "мне понадобится etc..."?


----------



## e2-e4 X

Melikhovo said:


> I needed to translate this phrase and was skeptical on my translation, If anyone has any corrections/suggestions that would be great.
> 
> "Now I'll have to go to the store in the rain".
> "теперь придется в магазин под дождь"?


I would use a verb: "теперь придётся в магазин идти под дождём".


Melikhovo said:


> Oh I see, thank you.
> Just out of curiosity, could a possible variant be "мне понадобится etc..."?


Yes, and this possible variant has a different meaning, but it can be translated in English the same. This first variant means that you do not want to go to the store in the rain, and in the second variant you do not express your attitude to what happens, you just say that for some reason you will have to go to the store in the rain and not at some other time.

Usually people are very strange, and they want to say the first.


----------



## yakor

Теперь мне придется идти в магазин под дождем. или Теперь я должен идти в магазин под дождь.


----------



## mabimabi

which is its infinitive form?


----------



## slavic_one

mabimabi said:


> which is its infinitive form?



Прийтись.


----------



## LiseR

yakor said:


> Теперь мне придется идти в магазин под дождем. или Теперь я должен идти в магазин под дождь.




В любом случае, правильно будет "под дождем". По-моему, под дождь можно попасть, а не идти. 

Теперь по поводу "придется/должен".

Должен также означает "обязан/принужден", в то время, как "придется" носит менее "обязательный характер".

В данном контексте, я бы использовала "придется". Например:  Я забыл/а купить творога. Теперь придeтся в магазин идти/сходить/сбегать

под дождем.


----------



## Sobakus

LiseR said:


> В любом случае, правильно будет "под дождем". По-моему, под дождь можно попасть, а не идти.



Вы отрицаете возможность намеренно попасть под дождь?


----------



## Ёж!

LiseR said:
			
		

> В любом случае, правильно будет "под дождем".


Можно выйти под дождь. Ведь если вы сокрушаетесь о твороге, находясь дома, то дождя прямо над вами нет; дождь будет лить на вас, только когда вы выйдете, а до этого ещё дожить надо. 

Иными словами: рассуждение о том, что идти в магазин вы будете под дождём, может выглядеть неуместно — оно особо не связано ни с творогом, ни с вашим нынешним положением; гораздо интереснее то обстоятельство, что из квартиры, где дождя нет, вы попадаете в место, где дождь имеется.


----------



## LiseR

sobakus said:


> вы отрицаете возможность намеренно попасть под дождь?


Я отрицаю, с сугубо грамматической точки зрения, возможность идти "под дождь". 
Я же подчеркнула, что под дождь можно попасть (_намеренно или нет_)




> можно выйти под дождь.



Это совсем другое дело, не спорю. но ведь наш с Вами коллега-форумчанин сформулировал предложение несколько иначе.


----------



## Ёж!

LiseR said:


> Я отрицаю, с сугубо грамматической точки зрения, возможность идти "под дождь".


Напрасно.  Можно идти где-то (под дождём), а можно идти (= выходить) куда-то (под дождь).


> Можно выйти под дождь.
> 
> 
> 
> Это совсем другое дело, не спорю. Но ведь наш с вами коллега/форумчанин сформулировал предложение несколько иначе.
Click to expand...

Он (или она) употребил слово "идти" в значении "выходить" (при совершенном виде — "выйти"). Так что всё в порядке.


----------



## LiseR

Ёж! said:


> Напрасно.  Можно идти где-то (под дождём), а можно идти (= выходить) куда-то (под дождь).



 Выйти под дождь можно, но именно "идти" без "вы-" нельзя.

Короче, идти под дождем или выйти под дождь.

идти под что-либо можно (например "идти под венец"). Но "идти под дождь", я никогда не слыхала. "Выходить под дождь", слышала, конечно.
Но Вы же русский, Вам виднее.


----------



## Ёж!

Здесь "идти" и "выходить" — синонимы. Можно идти (пойти, выйти) на улицу/во двор/ещё куда-нибудь, можно идти (пойти, выйти) под дождь. С другой стороны, можно идти по улице или по двору, а можно идти под дождём.


----------



## LiseR

Ёж! said:


> Здесь "идти" и "выходить" — синонимы.


Ну, в таком случае, Вы правы, "базара" нет.


----------



## mabimabi

Which is the difference between this expression and "doljen"? Are they equivalent?


----------



## Словеса

Мне придётся что-то сделать — this sentence means you don't want or may not want to do it.
Я должен что-то сделать — this sentence does not convey any such meaning.


----------



## mabimabi

Ok, if I'm taking leave of someone, which one should I say:

Мне придётся уходить.
Я должен уходить.


----------



## Словеса

Both may be fine, depending on which idea you want to directly convey. If you say придётся, that means you're going to be able to name a specific reason that compels you to take a go; for this reason, such verb may be better to use when planning your time rather than when actually leaving. Yet another variant: мне нужно уходить. Sometimes, the perfective verb (уйти) is better (especially with придётся), this all is a complicated area to discuss. I suggest to stick to должен, as it is simplest and therefore safest in case of a mistake.
I said that должен does not convey such meaning, but it does not convey the opposite meaning either.


----------



## Saluton

*Мне придётся* refers to the future in any case (I *will* have to go). The verb *приходиться* cannot be used in the present tense in this context.
In general, we usually use *идти* for the situation (*(мне) надо идти*, *(мне) нужно идти*), although уходить is also correct.


----------

